# WCF Game 3: Los Angeles Lakers(1) @ Denver Nuggets (1) [5/23]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

​


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

let's go get HCA back


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

praying for the win tomorrow... we need this so bad. haven't felt this desperate since... probably 2003-2004 when we lost to the pistons.

while i remain hopeful, i'm very worried and not very confident in the team's ability at all. they no longer have a dependable clutch shooter outside of kobe (fisher's game has gone fishing). top that off with pau's lack of aggression (he's been great on the boards, but hasn't done a good job scoring on his own).


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't have a good feeling about this game. I hope Lakers come out and play a 48 minute basketball game, and not let Nuggets go on a huge run like they did in the 2nd quarter in Game 2.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hmm..first five minutes of the game would tell how much Lakers want to win. Previous two road games, the bench and even starters didn't played well. It's all about how mentally tough we are.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lets see how the guys respond and Phil Jackson responds. There has been a lot of slamming in the media, most of it true in my opinion. I'm curious to see how they all respond.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I just saw on NBATV bottom ticker that Carmelo has an ankle issue...It said "probable" ...he obviously playing but might be hindered


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*please Win Lakers!!!*


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Crucial (sp?) game.

Let's get this!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> Lets see how the guys respond and Phil Jackson responds. There has been a lot of slamming in the media, most of it true in my opinion. I'm curious to see how they all respond.


Yep...PJ is getting bashed pretty good by the media and I agree with it also. Regardless, PJ is very stubborn and will not give in to pressure from any source. Now there are reports that PJ and Drew are not speaking. This is not good...and my confidence in this team has gone south. Let's hope they prove me wrong. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gotta prevent an avalanche overcoming our effort. Not a game to get overly concerned with bad calls or anything. Gotta run back on defense in this one. the Nuggets role players play incredible at home. 

we can't contain Melo and Billups and get outworked by JR Smith, Kleiza and Birdman. 

This is the game where we gotta come out strong.Gasol needs to have a game here. A big game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Dreadful foul call on Bynum. He has had to deal with more awful calls than any player I've ever seen.

That just wasn't even remotely close to being a foul. Nene hit him with his left arm. Awful.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Fisher has to go period what a ******* pass. 

we gotta figure out something to stop Melo.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Okay its time to stop with the zoning up of melo. Time to go man up and stop everyone else from getting dunks and layups Gasol standing in No Mans land while his man dunks is just not gonna cut it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It's over fellas. We're not winning this series.

We're not a good enough shooting team, not good enough ball handlers and not strong enough to beat the Nuggets.

Our defense is astounding.

I'm hoping Phil is gone after this year.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah... It's very clear the the refs like the Nuggets in this series.. Rather it be in LA, or here in Denver. 

Second foul on Bynum was bull****... Were gonna hit 50 fouls before the third quarter at this rate.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

3 for 9 for the Lakers. For the love of god...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

My god whats happening with our free throw shooting geesh. everyone is bricking come on fellas


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

they are treating melo like MJ with the calls I mean come on man.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

How is it possible for Lakers to only be down 2?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

considering how much we fouled them and how many free throws we missed its a solid quarter of work. 

The good development is gasol is attacking them off the dribble. 

If our bench can give us something I like what Bynum was doing on defense we might be able to make a run here.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're just getting dominated by one player, and our player (who is much better than theirs) doesn't touch the ball enough on offense.

4-10 from the FT line? Unacceptable

Kobe doesn't deserve these pansies.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I know Anthony is larger than Kobe, but I'd like to see Kobe spend more time on him and slow him down. No one else is getting it done.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

come on Farmar pull the ball back out dumb shot attempt.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And again we mess up. Awful passing. 

We're gonna get destroyed this Q.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Can someone please tell me why Jordan didn't shoot that when he was in the air?

More than that...why the F did he try that retarded layup with two guys on him?

Melo at the line again...Good God

We mess up every time we shouldn't.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha

WTF was that call on Jordan?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

My god the zone defense is killing us. Please stop it. Please stop.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The thing thats annoying is... Is you got to talk defensively.. No one on this ****ing team warns anyone about movement... I mean Lamar Odom just stood there and looked at Birdman...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our defensive strategy is just flat out faulty. we gotta get Kobe on melo man up with no big sitting strongside and live or die with what he does.we're not stopping him doing the gimmick and he's getting guys dunks. 

I mean how much of this insanity must we allow to go on. same thing over and over again same results thats all coaching.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

and for the love of god will someone make 2 straight free throws. I mean this is bad the inability to make free throws.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Our defensive strategy is just flat out faulty. we gotta get Kobe on melo man up with no big sitting strongside and live or die with what he does.we're not stopping him doing the gimmick and he's getting guys dunks.
> 
> I mean how much of this insanity must we allow to go on. same thing over and over again same results thats all coaching.


Agree... Kobe has to play Melo like he plays Lebron... We slow or stop Melo, and it's the temp will move back to our favor.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gotta break that lead and keep it close.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Holy ****... Bynum is being left in the game????


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum left in.. Brown in... No fish... Wow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What a difference having the best defender son the floor makes...

And, to no surprise.. Running iso's for Kobe and ditching the triangle is resulting in easy baskets......


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice drive from Gasol.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm sorry, but Birdman sucks. He should be a complete non-factor on offense.

The dude doesn't score by himself. Whenever he scores, it's because someone screwed up and didn't do their job on defense.

He has 13 points in the first half. Need I say more?

Our bigs are all just pathetic defenders.

And that dunk by Kleiza made me want to puke.

9/17 from the FT line? Why don't we just fly home and give them the win now?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're playing bad and still only down 4. we gotta stop fouling and we gotta stop the dumpoff to their bigs for easy ones. 

I feel good about where we're at. 

On offense no pick and rolls when Kobe is being guarded by melo let Kobe go 1on1. he can beat melo easily.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

also on defense we gotta consider a hard double if we're not gonna man up Melo just double him hard and get it outta his hands and force others to beat us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No flagrant huh?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke is handling the business right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sasha is killing me.

Hopefully Trevor is just shaken up and nothing major.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL Denver gets the ball back for no reason. These officials literally get every call wrong.

Kleiza's tech --> should've gone on Pau
Fisher's tech --> should've been a double T on him and Martin

It's just terrifying how they have so much power and they can't do their jobs correctly.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe with the air ball... Give up three offensive rebounds, and birdman scores on Gasol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Got to get Bynum in there..... To much help defense is needed when Gasol is the only post option.

Need Bynum to come back in to go back to man/man.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I just can't believe this group of thugs is outworking us on every play.

They don't run any plays. All they do is give it to Melo or Billups and basically say, "Ok...go", and we can't stop it.

The ways they're scoring are just embarrassing. Please let it be over soon.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And think about this one for a second...GEORGE KARL looks like he's on his way to beating Phil Jackson in a playoff series.

Now I've seen it all.

There's no need to mix words - George Karl is a ****ing terrible coach.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lets see if Phil really wants to win... That means.. Bynum in, Fisher out.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Why on earth is Sasha still in the game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Way to go Jordan.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Way to go Jordan, again.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So why don't we play Brown again?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Darth Bryant said:


> So why don't we play Brown again?


Speaking of the Devil...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, nice jam from Gasol.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It's as if Phil read my mind. Theres Brown.. Now we just need Kobe and Bynum, and we have a chance.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

After this game, the thing that will hurt the most is going to be looking at the FT numbers.

Well, that and Birdman's statline.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What the playoffs have shown us is that we really need another guy who can create his own shot on the perimeter.

We have to go out and get a PG or SF this summer who can do that for us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Always going inside on the Lakers... Notice any patterns when the Lakers only have Odom and Gasol defending. I mean what they scored there last three in a row by almost making Layups?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL! Fisher is back in!!!

This one's over...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol.

Fisher back in.

Odom kept in, Bynum out. This can't end well.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Gasol and Odom knew how to boxout and hustle, we would be much better.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe looked like he got hit there. At least he thought he did.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was such a horrible... Horrible decision from Kobe... He's playing one of the smartest PG's in the game.. And he bit on that...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

BS Billups created all the contact there. Just like Kobe did when he got suspended for all those elbows a couple yrs back.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> LOL! Fisher is back in!!!
> 
> This one's over...


Yeah.. you know Ariza is playing to good right now.. So Walton is bound to come in any minute now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Free throws, free throws, free throws, free throws....

But thank you! We're finally getting the ball to Pau in the post and he is finally scoring with regularity.

Great and-one by Kobe, but like I said a couple sentences above...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously, why on earth is Fisher back in there. He cant hit anything anymore.. He doesn't play defense.. I just understand. dont understand.

I'd rather see Brown, Kobe, Ariza, Gasol and Bynum out there. Best defensive match up. Best inside match up. Most effective line up by far tonight. But yet he wants Odom out there.. He wants Fish out there. It makes me vomit. 

I mean look at that ****ing loser.. He just fell on the ball and burned a time out.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd love to see another clutch three by Ariza here...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Darth Bryant said:


> I mean look at that ****ing loser.. He just fell on the ball and burned a time out.


Agreed. At least we finally got a damned TO called this time, though. The last 5 times we fell on the ball in this series, someone was too stupid to call for one.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Go Fisher!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Derek Fisher getting broken down? Impossible...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! 

Score here guys!!! PLEASE!!! Let's get it done!


:gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously, if Lakers win it's all because of Kobe's heroics.. Literally, Phil has made sure Kobe had to do everything possible to keep this game close.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well that sucks.

It really is unbelievably pathetic and unacceptable how FTs cost us so much. Denver will probably nail a three now.

Kobe missing 2 big FTs here in the 4th.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Every penny that Jackson gets paid in the off season needs to be given to Kobe.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we ain't tough enough yet we ain't got enough guts Kobe Bean Mother****ing Bryant.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HOLY ****!!!!!! OMG!!!!

I love you Kobe!!!

I love you Ariza!!!


I hate you everybody else!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Darth Bryant said:


> Every penny that Jackson gets paid in the off season needs to be given to Kobe.


Don't forget Fisher and Vujacic. Ariza should get some dough too


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe Bryant to Lebron thats how you do it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> we ain't tough enough yet we ain't got enough guts Kobe Bean Mother****ing Bryant.


:laugh:

I think this is the first time I have noticed your post with cursed word. Atta boy jazzy1! :champagne:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Game analysis. 

Kobe is the man and all lakers fans need to bow the **** down right now. 

Gasol was huge he came up big he rebounded but he was a go to guy scoring on nene and Birdman. 

But Ariza of dear goodness sweet Ariza the man is unreal his defense his big 3's his steal I mean where would he be without him. Where would he be. 

Ugly ugly game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe is just an incredible player, we should not have won that game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Game analysis.
> 
> Kobe is the man and all lakers fans need to bow the **** down right now.
> 
> ...


HAHA jazzy letting loose tonight. Damn what a win. I destroyed the living room throughout the course of this game.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a hard man crush on Ariza and Kobe. And Pau is working back into my good graces.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

On the flip side the Lakers are going to age me by 50 years if the series continues this way.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> HAHA jazzy letting loose tonight. Damn what a win. I destroyed the living room throughout the course of this game.


I'm pissed because I hear so much crap about why we can't be champions. 

I think Gasol and Kobe are good enough to get it done. Like I said in my adjustments I wanted to see Kobe and Gasol put up shots. Run the offense through them.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Nightmute said:


> On the flip side the Lakers are going to age me by 50 years if the series continues this way.


I agree these possesion by possesion thrillers are just too agonizing. Lots of anxiety. 

I mean its nerve racking. I mean edge of my seat don't describe this one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I had to listen to this game on the radio and was getting text updates from one of my friends - I can't wait to watch the replay!

GO LAKERS! I ****ING LOVE KOBE BEAN BRYANT! WHERE WOULD WE BE WITHOUT THIS MAN?!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great games by Kobe and Ariza! Seem to be the only two caring about winning... with Gasol showing glimpses here and there.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Haha, the last 15 posts have been awesome here. :laugh:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> Every penny that Jackson gets paid in the off season needs to be given to Kobe.


Giving a few million pennies to me wouldn't hurt either. =)


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Very funny ending to this thread LOL.l


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Bless your beautiful hide Trevor Ariza. And you too Pau Gasol you gangly man. I want to slap Sasha.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:lol: some quality stuff here!


Great win! Kobe was nasty!! Ariza stepped up again as well! Pau finally got something going.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Great games by Kobe and Ariza! Seem to be the only two caring about winning... with Gasol showing glimpses here and there.


Personally I thought Gasol came up big.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Bless your beautiful hide Trevor Ariza. And you too Pau Gasol you gangly man. I want to slap Sasha.


One thing is for sure...

Trevor is not afraid of the spot lot.. He's been so clutch in the playoffs so far, especially defensively.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> Personally I thought Gasol came up big.


That's why I said here and there. Beginning I didn't like the way he was playing, but at the end he was great. Also I am counting his defense which is usually never good.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> That's why I said here and there. Beginning I didn't like the way he was playing, but at the end he was great. Also I am counting his defense which is usually never good.


Well with Gasol, I tend to pretend he's only out there to score and rebound. Because if I start focusing on the defense and start screaming and looking for a razor to cut my wrists.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Can you imagine if Ariza had been more seriously injured and he had to leave for the whole 4th? Think we would have won without him? Those are the type of breaks you need. Major props to Ariza for gutting it out. 

And Gasol made at least two or three huge iso plays on the block in the last 5 minutes. Just massive buckets.


----------

